# Neve em Viseu



## xicovsky (11 Mar 2007 às 21:13)

nao seria de esperar que nevasse todos os anos viseu estando viseu a 500m de altitude?
a ultima vez que nevou foi à 10 anos!


----------



## Fil (11 Mar 2007 às 21:33)

Pela altitude e latitude isso é o que seria de esperar, mas o nosso clima é mesmo assim... Mas a neve em Viseu já foi mais habitual do que o que é nesta época em que vivemos.

Mas lembro-me que no dia 26 de novembro de 2005 nevou em Viseu. És de Viseu? Não tens aí fotos de neve para nos mostrar?


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (14 Mar 2007 às 15:56)

Onde Fica Viseu??


----------



## Minho (14 Mar 2007 às 22:34)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> Onde Fica Viseu??



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viseu


----------



## Michel do Lago (3 Mai 2007 às 20:41)

Estas fotos maravilhosas são de Viseu?
Um dia eu ainda viajo para o país de vocês (e dos meus antepassados, que vieram do Minho e dos Açores), para conhecê-lo.


----------



## Minho (3 Mai 2007 às 22:29)

Michel do Lago disse:


> Estas fotos maravilhosas são de Viseu?
> Um dia eu ainda viajo para o país de vocês (e dos meus antepassados, que vieram do Minho e dos Açores), para conhecê-lo.



Olá Michel! 
A que fotos te referes? Eu não vejo nenhuma   



Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos! A verdade é que os *grandes nevoes são cada vez mais raros! *Lembro-me na minha meninice de grandes nevoes! Neve pelo meio da perna, o cão tinha de ficar dentro de casa, mal se conseguia deslocar!...
> 
> Isso não se passa apenas em Viseu! Em Chaves, caso ainda pior (360m de altitude), a *ultima grande nevada também foi ha 10 anos*, andava eu no 6º ano, agora já sou quase Dr!  Lembro-me mto bem porque* a minha irmã andava já no Liceu de Chaves e não conseguiu regressar a casa!* Eu ainda andava na designada TELESCOLA! Que saudades tenho!
> 
> ...



Esse nevão também foi enorme por estas bandas, se bem que o pico do nevão  eu não vi por estar em Braga. Esse episódio começou no dia 01/01/1997 e durou até ao dia 6/01. O pico do nevão penso que foi no dia 6.
Lembro-me na altura que causou grandes estragos em Bragança principalmente nas naves industriais que cederam ao peso da neve.


----------



## Vince (3 Mai 2007 às 23:48)

Minho disse:


> Olá Michel!
> A que fotos te referes? Eu não vejo nenhuma



Acho que o Michel se estava a referir às fotos da tua assinatura, do Parque Nacional Peneda-Gerês


----------

